# Rocko Picture Update



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

So I have received a picture update from Sylvia, thought id share it with you guys.
2 weeks to pick up... really really excited, I am finding it difficult to keep the secret from my daughter!! ahhhhhh help:tapedshut:


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

What a little sweety Rocko is! I'd be rubbish at keeping the fact I was getting a puppy a secret so well done on doing it so far... not long to go until you can blurt it out.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh I could never keep Rocko a secret .... He's just delicious  xx


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

he is adorable!! he looks a lot like one of my cockapoos bow xxx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

He is so adorable!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I'd be terrible at keeping him a secret too! Very cute! x


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

I honestly dont know how I am doing it...I just know that she is going to cry of happiness when she sees him, she has been asking me for the last 4 years for a dog and really wants a cockapoo she even saved 550 pounds of her own money.
I will film and take a picture of the reaction.
If any of you have any ideas on how to surprise her let me know as we are still planning it all out. 

xxxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

jasmine.bouait said:


> I honestly dont know how I am doing it...I just know that she is going to cry of happiness when she sees him, she has been asking me for the last 4 years for a dog and really wants a cockapoo she even saved 550 pounds of her own money.
> I will film and take a picture of the reaction.
> If any of you have any ideas on how to surprise her let me know as we are still planning it all out.
> 
> xxxx


Oh how exciting... Can't wait to see the video ... I'll be crying too ... . You should look on YouTube, there are quite a few videos of surprise puppies.. Sooo cute . Oh I can't wait now... How long is it again til you get him??!! You must not let the cat out the bag  xx


----------



## jasmine.bouait (May 17, 2012)

Two weeks to go and I have known since before 20th of May... they were born on the 12th of June I cannot believe I have lasted this long!! xxx


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

jasmine.bouait said:


> Two weeks to go and I have known since before 20th of May... they were born on the 12th of June I cannot believe I have lasted this long!! xxx


Wow.. That is impressive, but it'll be worth the wait just to see her face 
xx


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

wow, you are great at keeping secrets, that would be torture for me! He is sooo beautiful. Cant wait to see the video. Yes I've seen on you tube lots of surprise videos, alot of them make me cry, lol!


----------



## animal lover (Jul 18, 2012)

awwwww sooo gorgeous.


----------

